# Wrapping electrical tape onto entire bike?



## inspectormorse (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi 

I plan to do this on my single speed Langster. is it advised?

Cannondale Capo SS


----------



## strohman (Apr 7, 2006)

Personally I think that guy did a great job and the bike looks awesome. I'm sure there might be some downside to this, but I really like the look of it and you can't beat the price of electrical tape.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Why would you do that? It adds lots of useless weight and how the heck do you wash that without risking the tape detaching? I don't get it.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Careful with electrical tape. Being an electrican, I can tell you first hand that stuff turns to a black, sticky mess from hell in a short amount of time. The glue they use on the various kinds of tape (yes, there are many types with different uses) is some serious stuff, when it turns to goo, good luck getting it off. It won't even come off of your hands.


----------



## inspectormorse (Nov 30, 2013)

i was thinking of doing this because I ended up with the silver frame since there are no no more black frames. i missed buying the last 1 in stock buy minutes! bad timing and I wanted the black frame so badly, i thought this would be the next best thing.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

inspectormorse said:


> i was thinking of doing this because I ended up with the silver frame since there are no no more black frames. i missed buying the last 1 in stock buy minutes! bad timing and I wanted the black frame so badly, i thought this would be the next best thing.


If you often chain your bike to signs, parking meters, and posts the tape makes sense. It protects the bike and also hides it from thieves. I can also so it as a form of "art work" if multiple colors are used. But to change the color to black seems a bit odd.

I use electrical tape as a chain stay protector for mountain and CX and it holds up and cleans up fine. It is a mess when you remove it though.


----------



## inspectormorse (Nov 30, 2013)

because i don't like the silver frame, but i wanted a good fast commuter frame that would be as responsive as a race bike.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

paint it black


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> paint it black


do this. the tape will start to come undone and leave a sticky mess everywhere while your bike looks more and more like a ragged mummy.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

inspectormorse said:


> Hi
> 
> I plan to do this on my single speed Langster. is it advised?
> 
> Cannondale Capo SS


If cost is not an issue, have you considered a sprayed-in bedliner coating?


Like Rhino Lining?


----------



## Francis007 (Sep 28, 2013)

Plasti-Dip

If you are worried about theft, place Huffy decals on the down tube.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Typetwelve said:


> Careful with electrical tape. Being an electrican, I can tell you first hand that stuff turns to a black, sticky mess from hell in a short amount of time. The glue they use on the various kinds of tape (yes, there are many types with different uses) is some serious stuff, when it turns to goo, good luck getting it off. It won't even come off of your hands.


^^^^^Concur - I'd like to see a picture of the bike in the summer when the tape starts to move and dust/dirt/sand is stuck in the goo.

What happened to sandpaper and a can of Krylon?


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

The funny part about that linked thread - the guy who tried to make the bike less attractive to thieves... it looked much better after his tape job. 

But, I agree with the others - taping it would be a bad idea. If there's ever been a candidate for a rattle can it's this. You don't even have to disassemble the bike. Just take off the major components - seatpost, stem and fork, brakes, chain, wheels and cranks... okay, sort of disassemble the bike. But leave the headset, and BB. 

1. Scuff the frame with 1000 grit paper
2. Follow ^that^ with 2000 grit
3. Wash the frame with dish washing soap
4. Rinse very well
5. Rinse again
6. Dry the frame - spin it, flip it, dry it, shake it, dry... then hang it for a day... 'cause you didn't get all the water out
7. Wipe the frame with Acetone
8. Lay down 1 light coat - shooting from 8"-10" - every 3 minutes. 
9. Finish with 4 coats
10. Let dry 2 hours
11. Flip the frame upside down (or right side up) and notice how much you missed
12. Repeat step 8.

It will look like a factory paint job. Okay, not Klein's factory circa 1990, but it'll look very good. I've painted Jeeps, bikes, bumpers... tons of stuff this way. 

Example:
This Jeep was gray:


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

These electricians need to HTFU. Glue comes off with any reasonable solvent: WD40, OMS, lacquer thinner, diesel oil, gasoline, etc...

The best electrical tape for many applications is 3M #33 or #88. Stretches well, doesn't creep, and doesn't leave a black mess. Works great for finishing a bar taping job. 

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediaw...vTSeSSSSSS--&fn=EMD Tape Vinyl Comp Chart.pdf


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

try the Plasti-Dip spray-on coating.

comes in various colors and peels off if you want to go back to the original surface.

wrapping with electrical tape is seriously ghetto...


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Plasti-Dip is tricky. If you don't put several thick coats on, it will not peel off easily at all. And, those coats need to go down back to back - no dry time. And, Plasti-Dip does not like tape joints at all. You really have to finish it at a an edge, e.g. painting right off the edge. To make a tape line work, you have to peel it while the Plasti-Dip is wet. This is damn near impossible - 'cause you're putting down 5 heavy coats. By the time you do this, the bottom/first coat is dry... and the tape lifts it up. Or, you use a razor...


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

looigi said:


> These electricians need to HTFU. Glue comes off with any reasonable solvent: WD40, OMS, lacquer thinner, diesel oil, gasoline, etc...
> 
> The best electrical tape for many applications is 3M #33 or #88. Stretches well, doesn't creep, and doesn't leave a black mess. Works great for finishing a bar taping job.
> 
> http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediaw...vTSeSSSSSS--&fn=EMD Tape Vinyl Comp Chart.pdf


LOL...try to HTFU when you covered in pitch-black tar from a year old ball of electrical tape. I've ruined many a pair of work pants with that crap.

Honestly...33+ is good stuff but Super 88 is better. Temflex is our workhorse...

I'm out of the field anymore so I guess that stuff is for the guys that are unfortunate enough to have to report to me.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

looigi said:


> The best electrical tape for many applications is 3M #33 or #88. Stretches well, doesn't creep, and doesn't leave a black mess. Works great for finishing a bar taping job.


LOL
Yes, and I use it for finishing off bar tape, I also redo the bar tape on a regular basis (2-3 months). I can't see this happening with an entire frame.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I hope you don't plan on riding this bike in the mid-day sun. 

My vote is to use that fire retardant beam coating "crust" spray and cover the whole bike with it.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Francis007 said:


> Plasti-Dip
> 
> If you are worried about theft, place Huffy decals on the down tube.


...or Specialized, Trek, Cervelo, Canondale, etc.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I can't believe the serious advice being given. The whole bike taped? Oh my..never heard of that. Get it painted.....


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Well according to your other thread it's a throwaway bike. A $xxx bike is one thing but I wouldn't want to throw away electrical tape.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, seriously stupid idea. I mean, the only way you can keep a bike wrapped in electrical tape from turning into a total mess within *no time*, is by keeping it sitting in the living room. 

And if you are trying to make the bike look unattractive to thieves, that will not work, either. If your bike is not properly locked, an opportunistic thief *will* make off with it; wrapped in electrical tape or not! Most bike thieves are looking to make anywhere between $20-$50 in a quick sale to fuel whatever set of substance they got going.

Paint it. Or just let it be.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Hit it with some pick up truck spray on bed liner.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Find a local powder coater. That will be inexpensive and a LOT more durable than electrical tape or rattle can paint. Just make sure they tape off all the threads on the bike first.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Francis007 said:


> Plasti-Dip


my buddy plasti-dip'd his whole bike and it didn't even increase the weight by much.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Woo-hoo electrical tape! It's the new carbon!!


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow. That's a lot of work for a finish most would call mediocre. I would have simply skuffed the entire bike with some 400 grit, then some scotchbrite, then wiped it with acetone and used a $6 can of flat black from Menards.


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

Maybe your doctor needs to adjust you medication,,,"son,are you on drugs"lol


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

The more I think about it, the more I think duct tape would be a better choice. Black duct tape, if you prefer.


----------



## inspectormorse (Nov 30, 2013)

how about Gaffer tape. I heard it doesn't leave any residue. Has anyone used Gaffer tape on their frames for an extended amount of time and is it true no residue is left?


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

inspectormorse said:


> how about Gaffer tape. I heard it doesn't leave any residue. Has anyone used Gaffer tape on their frames for an extended amount of time and is it true no residue is left?


I use gaffers tape on my camera gear and it never leaves any sticky residue. It comes in rolls like Duct Tape so instead of wrapping it around and around, if the tubes are thin enough you may be able to do it long ways. The finish will look like flat black canvas though. Sometimes you can find it at Best Buy in the Music section for about $10 a roll. Otherwise, Amazon is good. Music stores usually have it but can be up to $30 a roll at the mom and pop shops.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Typetwelve said:


> Careful with electrical tape. Being an electrican, I can tell you first hand that stuff turns to a black, sticky mess from hell in a short amount of time. The glue they use on the various kinds of tape (yes, there are many types with different uses) is some serious stuff, when it turns to goo, good luck getting it off. It won't even come off of your hands.


QFT. I removed my bartape after only one year of use and the goo is just awful. Just had strips holding the cables in place and the whole bar was covered in tar.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Need to qualify that. High quality electrical tape (e.g. 3M #33 or #88) doesn't turn into a black sticky mess. Cheap stuff does.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Use cold shrink tape. It has no glue and only adheres to itself. It's super stretchy and will conform to weird shapes well.

Self Amalgamating Sealing Cold Shrink Tape
Self-Amalgamating Tape is designed to be a stand-alone weatherproofing solution. COLD SHRINK TAPE has the ability to "weld" itself chemically and mechanically into a mass with no layers, to form a watertight skin. 

When applied under tension, COLD SHRINK TAPE provides a neat, void free, continuous wrapping, without the need for external heat or pressure. It can be easily applied by hand, contouring closely to irregular shapes or bends to form a permanent insulating layer or waterproofing barrier. In addition, when cut, COLD SHRINK TAPE can be removed cleanly, facilitating easy access and inspection of the protected area. Service life for COLD SHRINK TAPE is projected to be several years when exposed to out-of-door conditions, and equal to cable life in enclosed locations.

FEATURES AND BENEFITS: Forms tough, homogeneous, watertight skin. Provides for temporary and/or long term protection even during prolonged immersion in water. Resists abrasion, impact, sunlight, and most chemicals. Eliminates need for overwrap in most applications. Keeps installation costs down. Requires no heat or open flame. Minimizes equipment, promotes safety and convenience. Cuts installation costs. Wraps a wide range of sizes, shapes, and materials. Reduces need for special tapes or devices. Lowers inventory. Has excellent electrical properties, water, resistance, ozone resistance and corrosion resistance at temperatures ranging from -40 degrees C to 100 degrees C continuous , and to 130 degrees C for short periods of time. Does not transfer adhesive. Does away with messy clean-up after use. Has little tack. Eases handling. Speeds application to save time.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

inspectormorse said:


> how about Gaffer tape. I heard it doesn't leave any residue. Has anyone used Gaffer tape on their frames for an extended amount of time and is it true no residue is left?


The idea is a gaffe afterall so that would only be fitting.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Jay Strongbow said:


> The idea is a gaffe afterall so that would only be fitting.


I agree, but gaffer tape would be a bigger gaffe. Unlike duct tape, which has an impermeable plastic outer layer, gaffer tape is cloth. It's vinyl-impregnated, but it will soak up some water. It's not really suitable for long-term use outside in weather.


----------



## inspectormorse (Nov 30, 2013)

i might have to do plasti dip instead.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

inspectormorse said:


> i might have to do plasti dip instead.


That stuff sounds like a major PITA to apply - a lot more trouble than paint. Does it have some advantage over paint that I'm unaware of? I don't get it.


----------



## marhot (Jan 24, 2013)

kps88 said:


> I can't believe the serious advice being given. The whole bike taped? Oh my..never heard of that. Get it painted.....



Agreed. This has to be one of the silliest threads I've read.

Dude, paint your bike.


----------



## inspectormorse (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for suggestions . . . but do you think the silver looks that bad?

Specialized Bicycle Components

I really wanted the black, but they sold out of them. All my other bikes are black and decal-less


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

inspectormorse said:


> Thanks for suggestions . . . but do you think the silver looks that bad?
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> I really wanted the black, but they sold out of them. All my other bikes are black and decal-less


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I personally dislike black bikes - I personally would prefer nearly any other color.


----------



## inspectormorse (Nov 30, 2013)

i'm thinking since it peels off it doesn't void warranty of bike


----------



## BBoneCloneMN (Oct 21, 2012)

The stock silver looks great! And that bike has nice lines and a professional finish. Don't ruin it by DIY methods.


----------



## taste00 (Jan 6, 2014)

MarshallH1987 said:


> do this. the tape will start to come undone and leave a sticky mess everywhere


 Perhaps even more comical, while he's riding, catching in the wheels and gearing!



BBoneCloneMN said:


> The stock silver looks great! And that bike has nice lines and a professional finish. Don't ruin it by DIY methods.


 Definitely let him ruin it by DIYing it, it's his bike!


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

innergel said:


> Find a local powder coater. That will be inexpensive and a LOT more durable than electrical tape or rattle can paint. Just make sure they tape off all the threads on the bike first.


Right. Probably $100.


----------



## jdsjoe (Oct 15, 2013)

pmf said:


> Hit it with some pick up truck spray on bed liner.


Use this... Truck Bed Liner, Truck Bed Liners Kits, Roll On Bedliners Paint by Grizzly Grip I have used it on other projects (not a bike). I comes in tons of colors, is fun to use and talk about a durable finish!

Or powdercoat. I use a local company that will blast and powder coat a frame for $100 - and the frame is flawless when they are done.


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

Just do what the little bassturd did when I was in 5th grade--spraycan the entire bike in the color of your choice. Bike will still be fast, look like crap to thieves and may be viewed as a work of art, depending on your color selection and skill at applying it.

Seriously, I would go paint over tape. Its easy enough to do it in much less time than to tape it, and there are some very good rattle can paints available today. A number of guys have painted their Harleys with nearly pro results--using rattlecans.

As for the punk in 5th grade, he wasn't very smart. Stole my bike on Friday, and rode it to school on Monday with the new paint all over. Didn't bother changing out parts or anything. Dumbazz. 

I got the bike back and had to steel wool all the paint of the wheels/bars/stem. Sucked. He got suspended for 2 days.


----------

